# Adventures by Disney - Is it worth the price



## Wilver

Admittedly I have never been on an Adventures by Disney trip before, so I was shocked when I saw the price of a trip to Machu Picchu. I understand that Disney does a very good job in the hospitality business, but need some help understanding what makes Adventures by Disney worth the extra cost.


----------



## jcb

Wilver said:


> Admittedly I have never been on an Adventures by Disney trip before, so I was shocked when I saw the price of a trip to Machu Picchu. I understand that Disney does a very good job in the hospitality business, but need some help understanding what makes Adventures by Disney worth the extra cost.



It's kind of hard to describe.  Before going on my own ABD trip, I wondered about the cost and whether it was worth it.   I guess the best way I can describe it is that, if you go to WDW and never leave the site, that Disney bubble is kind of how ABD is but you are in a foreign country.  

For the price, you deserve to and are getting luxury accommodations (with some exceptions, but that is a different story, http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2817546&page=46).  I suggest you price out the cost of the accommodations and food.  

But what made the trip worth the cost for me were the tour guides, 2 from Disney and 1 local guide in each locale.  At the end of the trip, the tip we left exceeded the "recommended" amount for each.


----------



## Judyat

ABD is worth the price if you can afford it. If not there are some great alternatives out there that also offer great guides and airfare at a fraction of the price. I have done many including ABD. I enjoyed all and when it came down to it depending on where you want to go you can find many trips that are wonderful. Price does not guarantee a great trip. You make the trip what you want it to be. So if you can afford ABD great. If not don't feel bad there are some great aternatives out there. I frankly like a trip that includes airfare and is reasonable. And I have found some great companies that provide that and have great guides as well. So if you want your trip with a disney twist and pixie dust and can afford it great. If not there are many great choices out there.


----------



## sandhya

I agree and disagree with Judyat, agree, if you can afford the price this will be the best vacation you will be taking to that place, any place. Best possible guides, centrally located hotels, all 5 STAR, and best possible food and surprises galore. I disagree, because there is nothing Disney or Pixie dust about these trips except they are the best. You will never feel you are on a Disney trip. You are pampered, period. We did Viva Italia and I can't imagine doing it any other way.


----------



## CBEB

As my DH likes to say, our ABD trips are expensive and worth every penny!


----------



## SingingMom

CBEB said:
			
		

> As my DH likes to say, our ABD trips are expensive and worth every penny!



After our trip this past May, we totally agree!  Can't wait to pick next summer's ABD trip!  

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## familygoboston

We think so, but just telling you that doesn't tell you anything I like to focus on the concrete differences, and only each traveler can decide if it's for them.

1-Guides; without a doubt some of the best we've had anywhere, good guiding can make or break a trip. What makes them great... 
-they know their stuff;
-they manage logistics with a positive upbeat attitude- always!!
-either (local or Disney) guide will do what needs doing; there is no "it's not my department"; the local guide handled a logistical problem for us, the Disney guide was able to answer questions about the wildlife. If they can't manage your issue or question they don't rest till they find someone who can address it.
-They are intuitive "temperature takers" of the group, expertly sniffing out issues before they become major and helping smooth the way before you could ask or think to complain.

2-The trips are expertly organized for multiple generations (so if you are traveling this way it's great). Seniors don't mind "sitting out" an activity if another grandma or 2 is also and they can chit chat, and if that grandma wants to participate the guides make it happen. My mom was worried about El Barranco (the steps) with her knee, and our guide very gently and inclusively had her using a walking stick, which allowed my mom to enjoy the day pain free! The youngsters are kept active with their own activities, and with extra action during regular activities, so everyone can move at their own pace and still be part of the group with out feeling like you are "holding up" the group. This is a rare thing you won't find in a homogeneous tour group.

3-Everything and I mean everything is arranged for you...
-missing breakfast for a flight at dawn?- box breakfast delivered!
-want to tip the lady waiting outside the restroom for a few coins?- done!
-need TP in a place where there is none?- provided!
-Feeling peckish on the bus?- Snacks!
-want to go "on your own"?- advice, maps and directions provided, sometimes they can even arrange the driver to help if possible.
Luggage and itinerary is only the start of it, there are many little details that they take care of, sometimes before you can ask!

4-Head of the line/insider access
-on Europe trips this is often for line and crowd management, where private events and skip the line privileges are enjoyed at major sights. On our wildlife ABD trips it was head of the line for excursions, early selection of snorkel gear (to get the best selection), last to embark the ship etc etc.
-we also met local people and got to participate in local agricultural (roses, pineapples) and traditional craft (painting, weaving, cooking, music) pursuits with local folks. This kind authentic interaction is very 'worth it" to me and a major part of any itinerary I book.

5-Goodies and surprises
These happen daily and are delightful; for me without the rest it wouldn't be "worth it" but it's a treat to have daily surprises!

6-location, location
As others have mentioned, the ABD's are organized with excellent accommodations that are also authentic. They seem to balance comfort authenticity and superb location. As I have mentioned in reviews I have never been on an ABD and looked longingly at a place where other people stayed and thought "oh , I wish we stayed there" 

7-a balance of immersion and the comforts of home
Some people can skip around the globe with nothing but a back pack, sleeping where they will and eating whatever they can buy on the street. Lots more people aren't too comfortable with that, But they don't want a trip where they are hermetically sealed in their bus, separated from the local people, foods and experiences either.  I find ABD's are perfect for people like the latter - or groups where some members have trouble out of their comfort zone. There are always opportunities to try and experience a lot of authentic things, (food, dance, shopping) but you can opt out or retreat if it's too much for a particular individual.


I hope this helps give a better picture of what we find about these trips that is "worth it" for the ABD trips we take. Sometimes an ABD doesn't go precisely where we want or we feel we don't need to pay for all these benefits for a certain trip, and we take other trips. But when we have traveled with ABD we have found it worth it.


----------



## SingingMom

Familygoboston:  you said it PERFECTLY!!!   

I still can't get over how much I enjoyed this trip after being worried about going to Europe. I can be a " Nervous Nellie" when I travel, especially when I am not in "total control". Our ABD guides Frankie and Francesc were angels!  They made the trip a magical experience for all of us on the tour.  

My daughter said it perfectly....  During some "on your own time" in London, even with perfect directions from Francesc, I got us lost for an hour. (Oops!).  
DD said, " Thank goodness we booked the ABD tour, or this would have been how we spent the entire week in London & Paris...wandering aimlessly with an upside down map! ".  LOLOLOL

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## sayhello

familygoboston, that's just perfect!  I think from now on, I may just link to your post when folks ask "Is it worth it?"    In fact, I wonder if I can make your post a sticky without removing it from this thread... Research time!

Sayhello


----------



## SingingMom

sayhello said:
			
		

> familygoboston, that's just perfect!  I think from now on, I may just link to your post when folks ask "Is it worth it?"    In fact, I wonder if I can make your post a sticky without removing it from this thread... Research time!
> 
> Sayhello



Great idea, Sayhello!  

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## familygoboston

SingingMom said:


> Familygoboston:  you said it PERFECTLY!!!
> 
> I still can't get over how much I enjoyed this trip after being worried about going to Europe. I can be a " Nervous Nellie" when I travel, especially when I am not in "total control". Our ABD guides Frankie and Francesc were angels!  They made the trip a magical experience for all of us on the tour.
> 
> My daughter said it perfectly....  During some "on your own time" in London, even with perfect directions from Francesc, I got us lost for an hour. (Oops!).
> DD said, " Thank goodness we booked the ABD tour, or this would have been how we spent the entire week in London & Paris...wandering aimlessly with an upside down map! ".  LOLOLOL
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


This is exactly what i think whenever I have a good guide; that and we'd be fighting about where we should be



sayhello said:


> familygoboston, that's just perfect!  I think from now on, I may just link to your post when folks ask "Is it worth it?"    In fact, I wonder if I can make your post a sticky without removing it from this thread... Research time!
> 
> Sayhello


I'd be honored! It comes from the heart!! I do see these "value" threads every so often and it's a valid question...we only considered our first ABD because we had a "kids travel free" deal; but after that first trip, we did see the value.


----------



## kristilew

familygoboston said:


> This is exactly what i think whenever I have a good guide; that and we'd be fighting about where we should be
> 
> This is what happens to us....we make a plan, but always things end up taking longer or are harder to find than we think.  So we end up looking for food about an hour too late, or we end up backtracking when we're already tired... and someone is always feeling snippy and defensive.  We end up squabbling on vacation more than we ever do at home!
> 
> I love that with ABD, someone has all that stuff figured out.  Food is put in front of you exactly when you are hungry.  The best ways to get around are already known, and no one in my group is responsible for anything but having a good time.  Worth every penny!


----------



## Massillon Dad

....But if you've ever been on the Disney cruise and some other company's cruise, you'd definitely say "Disney is worth the price"....sometimes the best way to weigh a decision is to ask yourself, "how bad can it be (in this case to decide in favor of disney's trip)?"  ....if  the worst "bad" thought you can come up with is it will cost 25% more,  but you have peace of mind that its being done right & fair.....then maybe that doesn't matter


----------



## dizneekrazee

I'm still struggling to make the decision to book an ABD. I love the itineraries, for the most part, but, I know that I can take almost the same trip for a lot less. For example, this past October I went to Peru, with almost the exact same itinerary as the ABD. The 2 of us paid about what 1 person would pay with ABD. But, I know I would love it too. ::Sigh:: 

I've been trying to talk to some of my co workers about doing this, as I know some want to.....


----------



## familygoboston

If you are on this thread, you obviously read my "essay" above so you know where I stand  But I will say there are certain trips we do not do ABD, because we can do it more economically on our own or with anther group. 

Generally, I choose ABD for places where a misstep could land you in a really unsafe or uncomfortable situation or where language and lack of consumer protections makes it harder to arrange on our own.  For us that has often meant we use ABD in developing places and go on our own in places where a misstep might be regrettable but not dangerous ( like Australia, or the US). 

We've also picked other tour companies when for the same price we got more of what we were looking for out of another trip. For instance for Africa, we wanted to maximize our game drives and safari time. It's not that we didn't want anything cultural, but that with a relatively short amount of time, we wanted to spend more time on safari and less doing wine and food, sightseeing and cultural stuff. We ended up paying a little more to tour with an outfitter where we toured privately with just our family group and we spent 10 full days in safari camps, although at one of the camps we spent 2 days doing cultural and sightseeing  activities as well as game drives. This was more than ABDs 3  or 4 nights on Safari. To me it would have been "not worth it" to spend that much money and time traveling for so little safari.

In the end its your call. Probably your question is more about emotion- "that's a lot of money, I hope I don't regret it" I will tell you, yes, it's a lot of money, but ABD does so much to make your trip amazing that when you return you will probably say "that was a lot of money, but I don't regret a penny of it!"


----------



## SingingMom

familygoboston said:
			
		

> If you are on this thread, you obviously read my "essay" above so you know where I stand  But I will say there are certain trips we do not do ABD, because we can do it more economically on our own or with anther group.
> 
> Generally, I choose ABD for places where a misstep could land you in a really unsafe or uncomfortable situation or where language and lack of consumer protections makes it harder to arrange on our own.  For us that has often meant we use ABD in developing places and go on our own in places where a misstep might be regrettable but not dangerous ( like Australia, or the US).
> 
> We've also picked other tour companies when for the same price we got more of what we were looking for out of another trip. For instance for Africa, we wanted to maximize our game drives and safari time. It's not that we didn't want anything cultural, but that with a relatively short amount of time, we wanted to spend more time on safari and less doing wine and food, sightseeing and cultural stuff. We ended up paying a little more to tour with an outfitter where we toured privately with just our family group and we spent 10 full days in safari camps, although at one of the camps we spent 2 days doing cultural and sightseeing  activities as well as game drives. This was more than ABDs 3  or 4 nights on Safari. To me it would have been "not worth it" to spend that much money and time traveling for so little safari.
> 
> In the end its your call. Probably your question is more about emotion- "that's a lot of money, I hope I don't regret it" I will tell you, yes, it's a lot of money, but ABD does so much to make your trip amazing that when you return you will probably say "that was a lot of money, but I don't regret a penny of it!"



Excellent second "essay"!  Tee Hee!  Keep them coming!  You put it so well!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## familygoboston

Thank you singingmom, just wish I could make my points without needing the essay My English teacher always said " too wordy""


----------



## sayhello

familygoboston said:


> Thank you singingmom, just wish I could make my points without needing the essay My English teacher always said " too wordy""


Some of us like essays!   

Sayhello


----------



## kristilew

Once again, I have to agree with FamilyGoBoston.  We are very comfortable traveling all over Europe and the US, and don't feel the need to go with ABD.  But there are times when the care we would have to take would outweigh the enjoyment of the trip, and that is when we look to Disney.  

A lot of it is just what you are "in the mood for" on a trip.  Sometimes it's fun to feel that you are doing something on the cheap.  And sometimes, it's fun to be pampered and to think "I never could have done all this on my own!"  

One thing that helps me rationalize the cost is that you are all paid up well before you go on the trip.  It's lovely to NOT be pulling out your wallet all the time while on vacation, and to not have to make on-the-spot calls about if you want to pay for the nicer room or the extra dessert.


----------



## dizneekrazee

Even though I haven't been on an ABD, I agree that I would not be taking one here in the US, Australia, or Europe (although I really like the itinerary of the Swiss Alps trip).

Everywhere that I have traveled, is a Spanish speaking country, and my DBF is fluent, so no language barrier. But, if I do this Galapagos trip, he would most likely not be coming. 

I gave the link to one of my co-workers for the trip, so we will see what she says!!


----------



## redrosesix

thx for this thread -- we're seriously considering ABD for our first trip to Europe (and a few other places).  I have a friend who has traveled extensively around the world, and he recommends doing a tour the first time you go anywhere -- the next time you go you can do a tour or just go back and do your favourites.

But we need one that would have other kids, so I think ABD is the way to go for us.


----------



## SingingMom

familygoboston said:
			
		

> Thank you singingmom, just wish I could make my points without needing the essay My English teacher always said " too wordy""



I love to read. LOLOLOL 

ABD should use you in their next promo!   ;-)

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## familygoboston

redrosesix said:


> thx for this thread -- we're seriously considering ABD for our first trip to Europe (and a few other places).  I have a friend who has traveled extensively around the world, and he recommends doing a tour the first time you go anywhere -- the next time you go you can do a tour or just go back and do your favourites.
> 
> But we need one that would have other kids, so I think ABD is the way to go for us.



We have friends that did an ABD in Italy and loved it! Their own kids were 8- 18 and they all loved it! I had referred them, so I was on tenterhooks...would
 they like it? They had done Taulk to Wyoming before and liked it, but said its ABD from now on! I've never done one in Europe, but given I am the kind of person who looks at crowds and goes " ugh!" I can see myself doing one in Italy to avoid all the lines!


----------



## sandhya

If you are looking for a luxurious vacation ABD is the way to go:
1.Express lane service at super busy places like Vatican.
2.Highly informed local guides.
3. Excellent food, well chosen breaks and minimal walking from Point A to B
4.Don't have to touch your luggage from Day 1 till the End.
5. Top of the line hotels and they are all centrally located.
6. If you are travelling with kids ABD is NO BRAINER.
7. Itenaries which are well planned and executed. 
8. Finally, the GUIDES, they really pamper you. They are a fund of knowledge and help you with anything you want. As one of the members of our tour said" this is like taking vacation with your MOM and DAD".


----------



## EllinK

We've also picked other tour companies when for the same price we got more of what we were looking for out of another trip. For instance for Africa, we wanted to maximize our game drives and safari time. It's not that we didn't want anything cultural, but that with a relatively short amount of time, we wanted to spend more time on safari and less doing wine and food, sightseeing and cultural stuff. We ended up paying a little more to tour with an outfitter where we toured privately with just our family group and we spent 10 full days in safari camps, although at one of the camps we spent 2 days doing cultural and sightseeing  activities as well as game drives. This was more than ABDs 3  or 4 nights on Safari. To me it would have been "not worth it" to spend that much money and time traveling for so little safari.[/QUOTE]

i would love to hear what company you used for Africa!


----------



## familygoboston

EllinK said:


> We've also picked other tour companies when for the same price we got more of what we were looking for out of another trip. For instance for Africa, we wanted to maximize our game drives and safari time. It's not that we didn't want anything cultural, but that with a relatively short amount of time, we wanted to spend more time on safari and less doing wine and food, sightseeing and cultural stuff. We ended up paying a little more to tour with an outfitter where we toured privately with just our family group and we spent 10 full days in safari camps, although at one of the camps we spent 2 days doing cultural and sightseeing  activities as well as game drives. This was more than ABDs 3  or 4 nights on Safari. To me it would have been "not worth it" to spend that much money and time traveling for so little safari.



i would love to hear what company you used for Africa![/QUOTE]

All of the camps we stayed in are through Wilderness Safaris-they were not cheaper than doing an ABD, but we were able to completely customize our travel group (we traveled with just our party of 7) our destinations, (we chose the camps in Zambia and Botswana with assistance from our TA) and they transferred us from place to place with assistance the whole way (though not with a single guide throughout the trip like ABD). 

In order to book these camps you must book through a travel agent, and I highly, highly recommend going with an Africa specialist. This is a major trip, and I tried asking for info and advice from a generalist and got a brochure  I even contacted one of the top Africa specialists (who literally "wrote the book") and they didn't listen to my needs- (I was traveling with 3 young teen girls and a brother in law born in Rhodesia whose father had been in the British foriegn service and had bad dealings with Mugabe and we pointedly did not want to travel to Zimbabwea) and yet we got 3 itineraries with camps in Zimbabwea in them. So finding the right agent is critical for Africa, and the "best" isn't right for you if they don't listen!!

For us, we had tremendous luck with Travel Beyond in Minnesota, they have a specialty in Africa, most of their agents have been many times, and they can advise about where and help to plan a trip within your budget and create a seamless trip. For our trip, we wanted permanent tented camps (like hotels in the bush) theses are usually $1000 per night, per person! But we were travelling with 3 kids, and no way we could do that!  So TB talked to us and found that there was a special going on if we could travel before July 1, we could save 50%!! That made it do-able (still expensive, but in our budget) So we booked and crossed our fingers that we would have no snow days here in NE and wouldnt have to have the kids miss final exams (luckily, we didnt!)

We were literally met at the plane and had a guide meet us at every step of the trip. The only thing we did alone was fly in the sky, once we landed there was a guide. If you want to get a "feel" for the kind of advice, start lurking in the Trip Advisor Africa boards, you will see that the owner "SafariCraig" weighs in on a lot of discussions and is very very helpful. 

But only you will know who is right to plan your trip!! Also, for some folks the level of anxiety about Africa (malaria prevention, the age of their kids, putting all the pieces together) ABD may be the very best choice. Their trip sounds great to me, but for us we simply had a higher priority and (ability to sustain energy and attention for) long game drives in more remote settings.

Good luck, I hope you get to go...it's a pretty amazing adventure!


----------



## nunzia

I agree with everything familygoboston said in the essay;. For us, on our first ABD, the biggest point was that most of the events flat our cannot be done on your own.We did Backstage Magic and the tours at the Studios, Jim Henson Studios, Imagineering, Walt's barn, Walt's Apartment etc. are difficult to impossible to accomplish on your own. It was wonderful from start to finish. We are now booked on the DVC New York trip..we had planned on going on our own in April then cancelled for a variety of reasons. The ABD trip is only three days but they sound like a great three days. Again..access to places only Disney can pull off..rehearsal space of Newsies for one. The thing about ABD is that the surprises are many and unexpected. Just looking at an itinerary is not the sum of your vacation. Since I'm the planner in the family it is really nice to just show up and be treated like a VIP


----------



## SingingMom

nunzia said:
			
		

> I agree with everything familygoboston said in the essay;. For us, on our first ABD, the biggest point was that most of the events flat our cannot be done on your own.We did Backstage Magic and the tours at the Studios, Jim Henson Studios, Imagineering, Walt's barn, Walt's Apartment etc. are difficult to impossible to accomplish on your own. It was wonderful from start to finish. We are now booked on the DVC New York trip..we had planned on going on our own in April then cancelled for a variety of reasons. The ABD trip is only three days but they sound like a great three days. Again..access to places only Disney can pull off..rehearsal space of Newsies for one. The thing about ABD is that the surprises are many and unexpected. Just looking at an itinerary is not the sum of your vacation. Since I'm the planner in the family it is really nice to just show up and be treated like a VIP



EXACTLY!!!!      I am the planner too and it was WONDERFUL to have things planned and be pampered!  

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## huntergreen10

sandhya said:


> I agree and disagree with Judyat, agree, if you can afford the price this will be the best vacation you will be taking to that place, any place. Best possible guides, centrally located hotels, all 5 STAR, and best possible food and surprises galore. I disagree, because there is nothing Disney or Pixie dust about these trips except they are the best. You will never feel you are on a Disney trip. You are pampered, period. We did Viva Italia and I can't imagine doing it any other way.



So, other than the excellent service that Disney provides, I won't feel any other Disney elements on an ABD trip? Even though I am in a foreign country, I would still like to feel that Mickey is with me from time to time.


----------



## sayhello

huntergreen10 said:


> So, other than the excellent service that Disney provides, I won't feel any other Disney elements on an ABD trip? Even though I am in a foreign country, I would still like to feel that Mickey is with me from time to time.


Each day of an ABD has a theme, and you will get a special Disney pin that matches each day's theme (only available on that particular ABD).   That and the "Adventures by Disney" sign you follow (and the Guides' name tags) are really the only physical Disney touches.

Oh, and on occasion (like on long bus rides) they may show Disney movies...

Sayhello


----------



## SingingMom

huntergreen10 said:


> So, other than the excellent service that Disney provides, I won't feel any other Disney elements on an ABD trip? Even though I am in a foreign country, I would still like to feel that Mickey is with me from time to time.



I would add that there is some sort of Disney magic, in the sense that most guests are Disney fans. We found that it brings a common thread to some conversations and activities.

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## paddles

ABD does a good job not making the trip too "Disney", but does make it extremely family friendly.

I was a complete skeptic before I took the first trip to Italy last year. I've traveled around the world, and have been to Europe dozens of times (including living in Paris for 1 1/2 years)...so I consider myself a well seasoned traveler.  However, after having kids, I wanted to make sure they would enjoy the trips as much as my husband and I, and let's face it, once there are kids involved, the days/meal times need to be more structured. 

Disney does a fantastic job with all of that, ensuring both the adults and kids are having fun.  And the thing my kids like the most is that there are other kids for them to hang out with. So its a win/win for all


----------



## fabulousfive

Awesome thread!


----------



## BrennaM

I hear a lot about the kids' experience on the trips and I think it sounds amazing.  I have two teenage girls 17 and 15 by the time we do our trip to Ireland.  Do they get any special stuff to do at all?  They of course don't want to hang out necessarily with the little ones, although knowing my two they will probably end up becoming attached to them.

I know they want to go on all the tours that we will do, but it would be neat if there was something special that they got to do.


----------



## SingingMom

BrennaM said:


> I hear a lot about the kids' experience on the trips and I think it sounds amazing.  I have two teenage girls 17 and 15 by the time we do our trip to Ireland.  Do they get any special stuff to do at all?  They of course don't want to hang out necessarily with the little ones, although knowing my two they will probably end up becoming attached to them.
> 
> I know they want to go on all the tours that we will do, but it would be neat if there was something special that they got to do.



Not necessarily getting to "do" something special, but they will be "treated" VERY special!    our daughter was almost 19 on her first AbD and almost 20 on her second, and she felt like a princess each trip!

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## lovetotravel

BrennaM said:


> I hear a lot about the kids' experience on the trips and I think it sounds amazing.  I have two teenage girls 17 and 15 by the time we do our trip to Ireland.  Do they get any special stuff to do at all?  They of course don't want to hang out necessarily with the little ones, although knowing my two they will probably end up becoming attached to them.
> 
> I know they want to go on all the tours that we will do, but it would be neat if there was something special that they got to do.



You might be interested in their teen trips:

http://www.adventuresbydisney.com/vacations-for-teenagers/


----------



## familygoboston

BrennaM said:


> I hear a lot about the kids' experience on the trips and I think it sounds amazing.  I have two teenage girls 17 and 15 by the time we do our trip to Ireland.  Do they get any special stuff to do at all?  They of course don't want to hang out necessarily with the little ones, although knowing my two they will probably end up becoming attached to them.
> 
> I know they want to go on all the tours that we will do, but it would be neat if there was something special that they got to do.



We have done 2 ABDs with tween/teen girls. Ours were 15 and very nearly 18 when we traveled to Ecuador. I felt the guides really worked hard to make the older teens feel like either the "big sisters/brothers" of the larger kids group if they wanted to be "in" with the kids, and yet welcome to join in with the adults if they felt that was better for them. For instance , my girls had fun at karoke and movie night with the kids, but joined the adults for lectures and educational,activities rather than attend stuff geared for the younger kids.

I think I've mentioned before that the ABD guides are quite gifted at balancing all ages!


----------



## MNTravels

Has anyone done South Africa ?


----------



## sayhello

MNTravels said:


> Has anyone done South Africa ?


If you go back through this thread, there are comments from familygoboston who did Africa with another vendor.  

Also, if you check the Trip Report thread at the top of this Forum, there are 4 Trip Reports for ABD's South Africa trip.

http://www.disboards.com/search.php?searchid=41266184

Sayhello


----------



## steph

I have also been wondering about the cost versus other options.  We have never been to Europe and are very much wanting to visit Germany, we are a lesbian couple and wonder how that situation is with other families?  We were considering the adult only trip, neither of us have kids nor do we really enjoy spending a lot of time around them (sorry if that sounds bad to people but I don't enjoy undisciplined children).

Thanks for any input


----------



## Bobo912

steph said:


> I have also been wondering about the cost versus other options.  We have never been to Europe and are very much wanting to visit Germany, we are a lesbian couple and wonder how that situation is with other families?  We were considering the adult only trip, neither of us have kids nor do we really enjoy spending a lot of time around them (sorry if that sounds bad to people but I don't enjoy undisciplined children).
> 
> Thanks for any input



What makes you think our children are undisciplined?  If you were trying not to be offensive you certainly chose your words poorly.


----------



## SingingMom

steph said:


> I have also been wondering about the cost versus other options.  We have never been to Europe and are very much wanting to visit Germany, we are a lesbian couple and wonder how that situation is with other families?  We were considering the adult only trip, neither of us have kids nor do we really enjoy spending a lot of time around them (sorry if that sounds bad to people but I don't enjoy undisciplined children).
> 
> Thanks for any input



We toured London/Paris with only two children and our almost 19 year old in the group.   This year we toured Germany with a group of about 10 children, a few younger teens, and five older teens, including our almost 20 year old daughter.  There definitely is a different dynamic.  Personally, we enjoyed both trips.  But, if you don't enjoy being around children every day, you might be better off on an adult only trip.

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## familygoboston

steph said:


> I have also been wondering about the cost versus other options.  We have never been to Europe and are very much wanting to visit Germany, we are a lesbian couple and wonder how that situation is with other families?  We were considering the adult only trip, neither of us have kids nor do we really enjoy spending a lot of time around them (sorry if that sounds bad to people but I don't enjoy undisciplined children).
> 
> Thanks for any input


Hi Steph- I hope given that you probably know better than most how hard it is to deal with generalizations and stereotypes that you meant that even just one undisciplined child would be a problem and not that all of then are. 

I think an adult only is an excellent choice.  It won't save you from the undisciplined adults,  but it will insure a vacation focused on more adult activities and pacing. Good luck with your search.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

We are interested in the adults only Cowboys and Canyons for 2015. I don't see one offered for 2014. Is there at least one scheduled per year? Are they added on later?


----------



## Bobo912

BWV Dreamin said:


> We are interested in the adults only Cowboys and Canyons for 2015. I don't see one offered for 2014. Is there at least one scheduled per year? Are they added on later?



There is an adults only Cowboys and Canyons on Aug 20, 2014.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Bobo912 said:
			
		

> There is an adults only Cowboys and Canyons on Aug 20, 2014.



Great.I'll look for that next year when 2015 itineraries come out.


----------



## GAN

paddles said:


> ABD does a good job not making the trip too "Disney", but does make it extremely family friendly.
> 
> I was a complete skeptic before I took the first trip to Italy last year. I've traveled around the world, and have been to Europe dozens of times (including living in Paris for 1 1/2 years)...so I consider myself a well seasoned traveler.  However, after having kids, I wanted to make sure they would enjoy the trips as much as my husband and I, and let's face it, once there are kids involved, the days/meal times need to be more structured.
> 
> Disney does a fantastic job with all of that, ensuring both the adults and kids are having fun.  And the thing my kids like the most is that there are other kids for them to hang out with. So its a win/win for all



I would have to say that this would be the biggest PLUS to convince someone on the fence like myself.  Unfortunately, at the prices charged it's just hasn't been feasible for us.  My older DD20 has been fortunate enough to travel to Europe twice already on her own -with another in the works in the not too distant future...I hear.  My DD16 will be off to college in less than 2-years and I know that is something she has her eye on.  I could see us doing a Backstage Magic trip, but as far Europe or anything else we're(ahem) still young enough that we prefer the sense of adventure outside the Disney bubble.  We had more fun driving through Tuscany than we could ever have on a bus ...when we get to the point where we just want to pack-and-go it would certainly be an option.


----------



## davedmaine

Judyat said:


> ABD is worth the price if you can afford it. If not there are some great alternatives out there that also offer great guides and airfare at a fraction of the price. I have done many including ABD. I enjoyed all and when it came down to it depending on where you want to go you can find many trips that are wonderful. Price does not guarantee a great trip. You make the trip what you want it to be. So if you can afford ABD great. If not don't feel bad there are some great aternatives out there. I frankly like a trip that includes airfare and is reasonable. And I have found some great companies that provide that and have great guides as well. So if you want your trip with a disney twist and pixie dust and can afford it great. If not there are many great choices out there.



Perfectly said.. Too many times people feel like they can't get a great vacation unless they go 'full' Disney. I get so annoyed when people on here tell others tat they should not go to WDW unless they stay on-site.


----------



## kristilew

GAN said:


> we're(ahem) still young enough that we prefer the sense of adventure outside the Disney bubble.  We had more fun driving through Tuscany than we could ever have on a bus ...when we get to the point where we just want to pack-and-go it would certainly be an option.



It's funny how the ABDs spoil you, though, and change your idea of "bus time."  Whenever we are driving around anywhere on a trip now, we find ourselves wishing very much for a step-on guide to tell us about every little thing we are passing and seeing!

So much so that for a day in port on an upcoming (non Disney) Alaska cruise, we have booked a private guide to drive us around for the day.  (which again reminds me what a value the ABDs truly are.  Private guides don't come cheap!)

Just because a bus is the most comfortable way to get you from one point to another on an ABD, don't think the time is wasted or boring! 

As far as needing to be older, or less adventurous, to want a pack-and-go, I guess it depends on how much time your time is worth beforehand.  There are some trips where I'm happy to spend the requisite hours doing research.  There are others where no amount of preparation would be enough and I'm happy to let someone else do it and know it will be awesome!


----------



## carpenta

Plus someone has to drive the vehicle. I for one would not want to drive in another country not knowing the driving habits of the locals. Also I want to enjoy the scenery and not worry about paying attention to the road. Our trip to Sorrento was wonderful looking out the bus window. I often found myself thinking  "boy that must be 300 to 400 feet down the cliff on the other side of the guard rail to the Med."  As Kristilew stated I too enjoy the guide pointing out all the points of interest along the trip.


----------



## MinionOfMaleficent

It may seem like a small thing, but it's nice to have tons of fun family pictures with EVERYONE in the shot after a trip. I always feel awkward having to ask a stranger to take our picture and then if it's not quite right I don't want to feel like a bother for asking again. The guides always take so many great shots and are always so willing to take the same picture multiple times so everyone can use their own camera. Just another one of those little things that make a big difference.


----------



## calypso726

kristilew said:


> It's funny how the ABDs spoil you, though, and change your idea of "bus time."  Whenever we are driving around anywhere on a trip now, we find ourselves wishing very much for a step-on guide to tell us about every little thing we are passing and seeing!
> 
> So much so that for a day in port on an upcoming (non Disney) Alaska cruise, we have booked a private guide to drive us around for the day.  (which again reminds me what a value the ABDs truly are.  Private guides don't come cheap!)
> 
> Just because a bus is the most comfortable way to get you from one point to another on an ABD, don't think the time is wasted or boring!
> 
> As far as needing to be older, or less adventurous, to want a pack-and-go, I guess it depends on how much time your time is worth beforehand.  There are some trips where I'm happy to spend the requisite hours doing research.  There are others where no amount of preparation would be enough and I'm happy to let someone else do it and know it will be awesome!



Oh good I'm not alone  It's funny you mention that. We are doing the London/Paris ABD this year with my parents. However, we are arriving in Scotland a few days early as a pre-trip. Well, we are in Edinburgh for 3 nights and then we are going to Inverness for 2 nights. Initially, I was going to book us a train to get from Edinburgh to Inverness. Then I got to thinking that the train would be a new experience but I realized there would be no one telling us about everything we are seeing on the journey. I could almost see myself telling my parents, "Oh, I remember passing this last year and there was something historically significant but I don't remember what."  It simply wouldn't feel right to me, so we now have a private guide picking us up in Edinburgh and driving us to Inverness and it is the same guide who will be taking us on our Diana Gabaldon Outlander tour the following day


----------



## kristilew

OMG, calypso! I will need that guide's info! I am also a huge Outlander fan! I didn't do a tour when I was in Scotland because of other things going on, but I did make note of every little spot in Edinburgh that was mentioned in the books. Not sure when I'm going back, but will definitely be there at some point in the next couple of years. This time I will be fangirling no matter what!


----------



## sayhello

calypso726 said:


> Oh good I'm not alone  It's funny you mention that. We are doing the London/Paris ABD this year with my parents. However, we are arriving in Scotland a few days early as a pre-trip. Well, we are in Edinburgh for 3 nights and then we are going to Inverness for 2 nights. Initially, I was going to book us a train to get from Edinburgh to Inverness. Then I got to thinking that the train would be a new experience but I realized there would be no one telling us about everything we are seeing on the journey. I could almost see myself telling my parents, "Oh, I remember passing this last year and there was something historically significant but I don't remember what."  It simply wouldn't feel right to me, so we now have a private guide picking us up in Edinburgh and driving us to Inverness and it is the same guide who will be taking us on our Diana Gabaldon Outlander tour the following day


What a great idea!  That sounds like a fun way to get there!

Sayhello


----------



## calypso726

kristilew said:


> OMG, calypso! I will need that guide's info! I am also a huge Outlander fan! I didn't do a tour when I was in Scotland because of other things going on, but I did make note of every little spot in Edinburgh that was mentioned in the books. Not sure when I'm going back, but will definitely be there at some point in the next couple of years. This time I will be fangirling no matter what!



There were quite a few Outlander fans on our Scotland ABD trip last year. One of our fellow travelers brought the book with her and we all of took a picture together in front of the standing stones yelling "Jamie!" while my DH (also a fan) yelled "Claire!"  A copy of Outlander was given to one of our guides, Zoe, and she read the book too  Hugh Allsion of Inverness Day Tours is the tour guide, Diana Gabaldon has actually taken his tour. Here is the link to their web site *CLICKY HERE* 



sayhello said:


> What a great idea!  That sounds like a fun way to get there!
> 
> Sayhello



I thought so! I had planned on flying into Inverness but could not find any flights using award miles to get there  DH suggested we leave a few days earlier and fly into Edinburgh and then make our way to Inverness. So, now I am looking forward to sharing some of the great experiences we had last year with my parents this year


----------



## alagille

Ok, I did read all the posts so as not to duplicate. As I see most families posting here had older children, I am trying to foray into the ABD OR Tauck Bridges first trip western USA itineraries. Either Wyoming (ABD) or Wyoming/South Dakota (TB)  OR the Arizona/Utah ones. This summer, my kids are: ds8 and ds5.5. It very well may be next summer, though. I am anxious to try something cowboy or American Indian because, well, I have boys and their eyes light up at the mention of that topic. 

Here are my concerns: the bus transportation. My hubby and I (pre-kids) took an Ambassadair guided tour to New England for what will forever be known as that "horrible leaf peeping trip". ABD does not travel far in 7 days, TB goes Wyoming to Mt. Rushmore in 8 days. I get the feeling from the posts that ABD does busses WELL. How about TB? I saw one post from FAMILYGOBOSTON that they had friends that had done the TB Wyoming trip and would do ABD in the future. Why?  We would see Mt. Rushmore, but be on a bus longer and the trip looks like about 12k vs 14k for ABD. 

I really don't want to screw this up because I have my eyes on Europe and possibly Australia in a few years. 

Just info about us, we do like the pampering part and would likely be disappointed if TB did not do similar to ABD. We typically do DCL in concierge and about half the time, at WDW too. I've just gotten tired of WDW and want to see the world now. (We still love DCL)


----------



## Bobo912

alagille said:


> Ok, I did read all the posts so as not to duplicate. As I see most families posting here had older children, I am trying to foray into the ABD OR Tauck Bridges first trip western USA itineraries. Either Wyoming (ABD) or Wyoming/South Dakota (TB)  OR the Arizona/Utah ones. This summer, my kids are: ds8 and ds5.5. It very well may be next summer, though. I am anxious to try something cowboy or American Indian because, well, I have boys and their eyes light up at the mention of that topic.
> 
> Here are my concerns: the bus transportation. My hubby and I (pre-kids) took an Ambassadair guided tour to New England for what will forever be known as that "horrible leaf peeping trip". ABD does not travel far in 7 days, TB goes Wyoming to Mt. Rushmore in 8 days. I get the feeling from the posts that ABD does busses WELL. How about TB? I saw one post from FAMILYGOBOSTON that they had friends that had done the TB Wyoming trip and would do ABD in the future. Why?  We would see Mt. Rushmore, but be on a bus longer and the trip looks like about 12k vs 14k for ABD.
> 
> I really don't want to screw this up because I have my eyes on Europe and possibly Australia in a few years.
> 
> Just info about us, we do like the pampering part and would likely be disappointed if TB did not do similar to ABD. We typically do DCL in concierge and about half the time, at WDW too. I've just gotten tired of WDW and want to see the world now. (We still love DCL)



I have taken multiple trips with both companies and the perks and pampering are very similar.  I think the biggest difference between TB and ABD, for the US trips at least, is that TB covers more ground and you see more sights, so naturally there will be more time on the motorcoach getting from one place to another.  ABD tends be at a slightly slower pace and stay in one place longer.  Although both are fairly fast paced.  I haven't done either Wyoming trip, but I've traveled with both ABD and TB folks who have, and they both had nothing but raves for the itineraries.  I have done the ABD Arizona/Utah trip and it's great (I've heard the same about TB's similar itinerary).  There are some long bus rides on this trip.  My experience has been that both companies do a good job of entertaining the kids on the bus.  For the most part, though, it doesn't seem to take a lot of effort, because the kids become friends and tend to entertain each other.  On the days when there are long distances between locations, both companies usually make short stops along the way at some point of interest to break up the trip so it doesn't seem so long.


----------



## familygoboston

alagille said:


> Ok, I did read all the posts so as not to duplicate. As I see most families posting here had older children, I am trying to foray into the ABD OR Tauck Bridges first trip western USA itineraries. Either Wyoming (ABD) or Wyoming/South Dakota (TB)  OR the Arizona/Utah ones. This summer, my kids are: ds8 and ds5.5. It very well may be next summer, though. I am anxious to try something cowboy or American Indian because, well, I have boys and their eyes light up at the mention of that topic.
> 
> Here are my concerns: the bus transportation. My hubby and I (pre-kids) took an Ambassadair guided tour to New England for what will forever be known as that "horrible leaf peeping trip". ABD does not travel far in 7 days, TB goes Wyoming to Mt. Rushmore in 8 days. I get the feeling from the posts that ABD does busses WELL. How about TB? I saw one post from FAMILYGOBOSTON that they had friends that had done the TB Wyoming trip and would do ABD in the future. Why?  We would see Mt. Rushmore, but be on a bus longer and the trip looks like about 12k vs 14k for ABD.
> 
> I really don't want to screw this up because I have my eyes on Europe and possibly Australia in a few years.
> 
> Just info about us, we do like the pampering part and would likely be disappointed if TB did not do similar to ABD. We typically do DCL in concierge and about half the time, at WDW too. I've just gotten tired of WDW and want to see the world now. (We still love DCL)


Hi Donna 
I sent you a PM too, sorry I haven't been trolling the boards lately

I concur with Bobo, my friends, 2 separate families have done WY- one with ABD. And one with Tauck and both loved their tours (kids in the 6-17 ages ranges) My friends who did both ABD and Tauck (both at my suggestion, so I'm glad both turned out well) said that their ABD Italy was a tick better, but it's hard to say that's the companies with such disparate destinations.

And remember that when ABD started as a company at the turn of the last century, it was modeling its itineraries and business model almost directly off Tauck, and hoping to win that market, so the companies do things in very similar ways! 

Good luck with your tour- if your kids like DCL and WDW, then I cant imagine them not likening either of those tours!

Ps - DH and I have also sworn off "bus tours" after one too many "bad" ones but I can promise you that ABD is nothing like that


----------



## alagille

Oh, thank you so much. Appreciate the thoughts. May try Arizona this summer as I called ABD and they have very similar age boys on one particular tour. And, age 5.5 on Arizona doesn't preclude a couple of us like the Snake river rafting and horseback riding would in Wyoming.


----------



## pihanettie

alagille said:


> Ok, I did read all the posts so as not to duplicate. As I see most families posting here had older children, I am trying to foray into the ABD OR Tauck Bridges first trip western USA itineraries. Either Wyoming (ABD) or Wyoming/South Dakota (TB)  OR the Arizona/Utah ones. This summer, my kids are: ds8 and ds5.5. It very well may be next summer, though. I am anxious to try something cowboy or American Indian because, well, I have boys and their eyes light up at the mention of that topic.
> 
> Here are my concerns: the bus transportation. My hubby and I (pre-kids) took an Ambassadair guided tour to New England for what will forever be known as that "horrible leaf peeping trip". ABD does not travel far in 7 days, TB goes Wyoming to Mt. Rushmore in 8 days. I get the feeling from the posts that ABD does busses WELL. How about TB? I saw one post from FAMILYGOBOSTON that they had friends that had done the TB Wyoming trip and would do ABD in the future. Why?  We would see Mt. Rushmore, but be on a bus longer and the trip looks like about 12k vs 14k for ABD.
> 
> I really don't want to screw this up because I have my eyes on Europe and possibly Australia in a few years.
> 
> Just info about us, we do like the pampering part and would likely be disappointed if TB did not do similar to ABD. We typically do DCL in concierge and about half the time, at WDW too. I've just gotten tired of WDW and want to see the world now. (We still love DCL)



Since you imply the boys like "cowboy" things, I would also suggest staying at a dude ranch.  There are very nice ones where you get your own log cabin, all the food, drinks (alcohol too) and activities are included.  The one we stayed at also included white water rafting and rock climbing. Some go into Yellowstone for a day trip. We loved our stay. You get your own horse for the whole week.  My kids still remember the names of their horses several years out.


----------



## MiraclesTakeTime

This has a lot of great points and explanations. Seems like it could be really good, especially for those who are first-timers to some of the areas.


----------



## MiraclesTakeTime

jcb said:


> I guess the best way I can describe it is that, if you go to WDW and never leave the site, that Disney bubble is kind of how ABD is but you are in a foreign country.



This alone makes it sound like it would be worth it, especially when you've never been.


----------

